# Temp Display is Fahrenheit or Celsius ?



## Matan_BS (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi 

On the ATITool, the tempeture display the temps in Fahrenheit or Celsius ?

Mat


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's in celsius


----------



## Matan_BS (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks


----------

